# From the last campout In Gallina NM



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Haven't posted any vids in a while so..here two. Sorry- no mud out here..still...lol


And yes, I borrowed a bit of the intro from Mudcon...Thanks Mudcon!


----------

